# Vegas



## cxr

Starting Dec27th-through jan 3   New Years

prefer 2 bedroom


----------



## DeniseM

You are welcome to post your request here, but since this is the highest demand week of the year in LV, and this forum has a $100 per night limit, it's  long shot.  

I suggest that you also peruse the TUG Marketplace, and www.redweek.com.


----------



## cxr

DeniseM said:


> You are welcome to post your request here, but since this is the highest demand week of the year in LV, and this forum has a $100 per night limit, it's  long shot.
> 
> I suggest that you also peruse the TUG Marketplace, and www.redweek.com.



Thanks, looking for a good deal maybe someone's plans has changed and cant make it to their destination this year


----------



## Passepartout

I would think that even if someone's plans change as late as Christmas, they can demand more $$ for a L.V. rental than this forum allows. Good luck, but you might consider a back-up plan.


----------



## am1

Possible someone will give away their week.  It will not be me with the 4 bedroom presidential at the Grand Desert though.


----------



## cxr

WOW rough crowd.

im just throwing it out i am looking for something at a great deal. 2 years ago there was a couple on here that could not make it for their reservation for New years and i was able to rent from them.


----------



## swsc16

I just saw your post now.  I sent you a PM


----------



## Joannelitt2

I just sent you private message can help


----------



## cxr

getting closer guys got lots of PM's today for studios and 1 bedrooms.

still looking for a 2 bedroom


----------



## ronandjoan

We're not really a Rough Crowd!!

Denise was just trying to warn you not to expect a lot of offers but looks like you have had luck...


----------



## cxr

bumpity bump getting closer and i see someone else is looking for a 2 bedroom around this time


----------



## DeniseM

I see some inexpensive rentals on RCI.


----------



## cxr

DeniseM said:


> I see some inexpensive rentals on RCI.



oh man i just let my rci expire recently.

you wanna post a pic of what avail and i can decide if i want to join for a cheap rental


----------

